# Net issue

## sadarmy

Hi,

After doing deep updates World, net.eth0 no longer appear on /etc/init.d/ directory and as a result, NIC would not start anymore.  The error message says:

#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

* Starting eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 253: cd: /net: No such file or directory

ls: cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 329: bash_variable: command not found

*     No interface module has been loaded

*     ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

We tried a few things to no avail - see the links below.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3607671

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/136633

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

We also tried booting using different kernel configuration and still no luck.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## sadarmy

Anyone?  Please?

I'm out of idea here.

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?  We need to know the contents of those files, and the easiest way to do that is to know the version of the package that installed the file.

For a baselayout-1 user, I would say that somehow $MODULES_DIR has been set to /net.  This could happen if $svclib is an empty string.

----------

## sadarmy

We figure it out.  Re-emerging openrc and baselayout did the trick.

Thanks.

----------

